# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Thenie per genjeshtrat

## flaviobejko

Genjeshtra sheshit eshte fyese.(thenie nga Alen)

Kur nje njeri lajthit mund ta vere re cilido, kur ai genjen, kete nuk e ve re kushdo(thenie nga Gete)

Shpirtin genjeshtra nuk e lehteson dot, sic mund ta lehtesoje e verteta.(thenie nga Gete)

Me e lehte nga te gjitha eshte te genjesh vetveten.(thenie nga Demosten)

Te genjesh djallin nuk eshte mekat.(thenie nga Defo)

Shifrat e rumbullakosura genjejne gjithmone.(thenie nga Samuel Xhonson)

Vetem mashtrimi te turperon lajthitja kurre.(thenie nga Lihtenberg)

Mosbesimi na mashtron me shpesh se besimi.(thenie nga Rec)

Njera genjeshter bind tjetren.(thenie nga Terenci)

Karremi i genjeshtres zuri krapin e se vertetes.(thenie nga Shekspir)
marre nga http://thenie.tk/thenie-per-genjeshtrat/

----------

